# Presents for England



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Members may remember my recent thread where I reduced the size of square Acrylic pen blanks and prepared them for turning, here is the link

http://www.routerforums.com/104988-post1.html

The pens are all finished and together with the pot-pourri bowl that I made a while back, will soon be on their way to my relatives in England. Here is a link to the making of the pot-pourri bowl for anyone interested.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW!!! Harry, you are going to have some happy relatives with those beautiful pens. They turned out GREAT.

NICE JOB!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful workmanship Harry, That looks like a silver inlay on the bowl. Very nice!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Harry they are going to love it. Now can you send me the same and you don't even have to make them up you can send me the raw stock.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

All I can say I wish I was one of your relatives Harry, those are awesome.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Harry. Most of my relatives don't deserve anything that good.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The pens and the bowl look great, Harry. I'm sure the recipients will be quite pleased.

Question - do you mark your pens in some manner, so it's obvious that they are hand-made?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

You can adopt me now Harry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK Harry the jig is up  where did you buy them and how much did they cost you ?,,,hahahahahahaha 

I have said this many times ,you do nice work but I will say it one more time ,very nice mate  I'm sure they will treasurer them for a long time...

You know I'm not a big fan of pens but I would love to have one like that..just to tell someone this was made by a guy down under on his head I think..  just think what he could do on his feet in the states   hahahahaha..


=======



harrysin said:


> Members may remember my recent thread where I reduced the size of square Acrylic pen blanks and prepared them for turning, here is the link
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/104988-post1.html
> 
> The pens are all finished and together with the pot-pourri bowl that I made a while back, will soon be on their way to my relatives in England. Here is a link to the making of the pot-pourri bowl for anyone interested.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful work, as we all expect from you, Harry. You raise the bar very high for all of us trying to learn the art of woodworking. I especially like the potpourri bowl. Did you turn that, too? What is the inlay made of?

Neal


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Neat job Harry. I'd make some too, but my relatives don't know how to write.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your encouragement. Unfortunately I'm out of Acrylic blanks but will try to remember your requests.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

oldnewbie said:


> Beautiful work, as we all expect from you, Harry. You raise the bar very high for all of us trying to learn the art of woodworking. I especially like the potpourri bowl. Did you turn that, too? What is the inlay made of?
> 
> Neal


Neal, I bought the lids, they are available in Pewter or Pewter coloured who knows what. I used the latter as my hobby is quite expensive because I give away most of what I make. There are many designs available, all 80mm diameter.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I still like the blue one best Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your "request" is noted Dave but I don't know when I'll next get to the place where I get the blanks from.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, with all my pens I include a small business card that describes the material and the type of standard refill the pen uses.(Usually Cross for the slim line pens and Parker for the cigar pens) Letting people know you hand made the item is a nice touch.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's an excellent idea Mike but no good for me as I give them away with a promise of free refills for ever!


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Harry
Nice work. I remember you said you don't have patience, well these pens show different.
Good job on the bowl also. More patience. 
Your just cranking out projects lately, must be the weather.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*rellos??/*

Harry

I thought you left Blighty to get away from your rellos.....Just joking.

   

Great work - as ever

Also, great to see that you still make it to the shed occasionally.


James


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't forget to make a pen for the queen. And a nice wood box to put it in.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bogydave said:


> Harry
> Nice work. I remember you said you don't have patience, well these pens show different.
> Good job on the bowl also. More patience.
> Your just cranking out projects lately, must be the weather.


Dave, the beauty of pen making is that most of them don't take much more than 30 minutes so not a great deal of patience is required, whereas so many projects posted here by other members take far more time and therefore patience.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, for the queen it would have to be made from solid gold and I've forgotten where I buried my stash for a rainy day.
You have however given me an idea, pens turned from metal, I have brass and aluminium stock and intend to give it a go. You see John, many a true word is said in jest.


----------

